# early corvette



## spoker (Feb 10, 2014)

when did corvette start putting long stripes on the for?anyone have a pic of the first fun vette with the short chain guard rear mount point,thanks


----------



## jpromo (Feb 10, 2014)

The long fork darts? They were there from the first year '55 through 1960ish.

Here's a picture of my '56. The chainguards all mounted to the tab in the dropout, even the short ones.


----------



## spoker (Feb 10, 2014)

kool,thanks for takin the time to post the pic and share the info,AJ


----------

